# Silikon oder ähnliches Mittel im Gartenteich



## G12345W (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich habe eine Amphore erworben, die ich den Teich einsetzen will.
Ich habe mir am Ende der Amphore ein Loch gebohrt und den Schlauch eingeführt. Der Teil wo der Schlauch in der Amphore durchgesteckt wurde,
möchte ich mit Silikon oder ähnlichem Material abdichten, damit da kein Wasser austritt. Das "Hinterteil" der Amphore liegt im Wasser
Kann ich eine bestimmte Art von Silikon nehmen, ohne das Schaden an meinen Fischen bzw Pflanzen entsteht ?  

Im voraus vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Unterstützung


----------



## Dodi (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Silikon oder ähnliches Mittel im Gartenteich*

Hallo Günter!

Nimm Innotec, der klebt und dichtet fast alles! 

Schau mal - defekter Link entfernt - (Klick).

Kann ich nur empfehlen - und schaden tut das Deinen Fischen nicht!


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Silikon oder ähnliches Mittel im Gartenteich*

Hi,

ginge dafür nicht auch Aquariensilikon?
Damit werden doch die ganzen Becken geklebt, oder.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Silikon oder ähnliches Mittel im Gartenteich*

Hi,



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Günter!
> 
> Nimm Innotec, der klebt und dichtet fast alles!
> 
> ...



Ebend da ist keine Chemie drinne(lt. Herstellerangaben).................. 

Und ich hab's auch schon im laufenden Teich eingesetzt ( klebt auch unter Wasser )..........

Alle Fischis leben noch..............


----------



## Olli.P (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Silikon oder ähnliches Mittel im Gartenteich*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ginge dafür nicht auch Aquariensilikon?
> Damit werden doch die ganzen Becken geklebt, oder.



*NEIN* das ist  auf Essigbasis................ 

Das ist nicht gut für die Fische: 

Ich würde das lassen!!!!!

Schließlich soll man die Aquarien dann nicht umsonst einige Zeit Wässern........:


----------



## Thorsten (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Silikon oder ähnliches Mittel im Gartenteich*

Hi!

Auf jedenfall *kein* Acetat Silikon nehmen! (essig-vernetzend)

Du kannst Neutrales Silikon verwenden (Fensterbausilikon-allerdings schwer zu bekommen), aber die Lebensdauer beträgt nur wenige Jahre.

Nimm Innotec, dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## G12345W (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Silikon oder ähnliches Mittel im Gartenteich*

Hallo Annett, Dodi, Olli und Thorsten, 

vielen Dank für eure Tipps und eure Hilfe.
werde mir den Innotec Kleber besorgen und benutzen


----------



## herbi (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Silikon oder ähnliches Mittel im Gartenteich*

Servus Günter und @ all,

bitte legt euch nicht so auf Innotec fest! Es gibt auch preißwertere Produkte ( Kleber) von anderen Herrstellern die den selben Zweck erfüllen!

Wollt ich nur mal dazu sagen! 

@ Günter auf jeden Fall KEIN SILIKON !!


----------



## Thorsten (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Silikon oder ähnliches Mittel im Gartenteich*

Hi Herbert,

welche Produkte wären das denn?

Ich kann Innotec empfehlen, weils wirklich funktioniert.

Hast Du andere Hersteller / Produkte getestet, dann raus damit-welche sind das!


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Silikon oder ähnliches Mittel im Gartenteich*

hallo

sikaflex 221 ist ähnlich inotec-und kostet nur 7,-euro

http://www.sika-industry.de/sikaflex-221-d.pdf

http://www.sika.de/ind-produktkatalog-details.htm?&id=1


----------



## herbi (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Silikon oder ähnliches Mittel im Gartenteich*

Servus Thrsten,
habe bei meinem Teichbau "Super-Strong Fix&Seal" hergenommen. Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, damit! Kommt aus Niederlande!

Kostet beim Händler 15 € ! Innotec hätte 19 € gekostet!
Mit Bernhards Preisen kann ich nicht mithalten! 

 So am Rande bemerkt. Könnten wir da nicht eine eigene Spalte eröffnen " Günstige Produkte" ??

Ist das rechtlich möglich?

Dann könnte sich jeder dort informieren!


----------



## G12345W (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Silikon oder ähnliches Mittel im Gartenteich*

Hallo German-Lobo und Herbi,

vielen Dank für euere zusätzlichen Tips

German - Lobo , wo kriegt man dieses Siskaflex, in jedem Baumarkt ?
Herbi , es wäre nett webb du mir weitere Hersteller nennen könntest.

Nochmals Danke


----------



## G12345W (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Silikon oder ähnliches Mittel im Gartenteich*

Sorry Herbi, deine Antwort an Thorsten hat sich gerade mit meiner Frage überschnitten


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Silikon oder ähnliches Mittel im Gartenteich*

hallo

das bekommt man beim autozubehörladen.achte aber darauf das du das sikaflex 221 besorgst.

wenn du es nicht bekommst kann ich es dir eventuel besorgen.


----------



## herbi (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Silikon oder ähnliches Mittel im Gartenteich*

@ Günter

Habe auch schon Aquaq Tack(18€) probiert, ist alles der gleiche Dreck:  ( schwarz und geht sehr schlecht von den Händen weg!)





Habe leider noch nicht mehr ausprobiert!

Vielleicht wissen ja die anderen auch noch was dazu!


----------

